# Bow Fishing in Florida



## greenchicken (Jul 2, 2007)

OK, since no one had any comments about places to bow fish in Souther California, how about Florida? I may be out there in the fall.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Most of the guys on here are from either North Dakota, Minnesota or other midwest states. If you're looking for more national bowfishing advice, try bowfishusa.com. There's a lot of guys on there from all over the U.S. Hope it helps. :beer:


----------

